# Is movies2k.com a safe and legal site to use?



## Remodeling Maidiac

Someone told me about it and I watched The Hunger Games on it but now I'm wondering if I should have. My customer said he has used the site for some time but I'm unsure if i should.


----------



## Ringel05

What are you worried about?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well considering they have brand new in theater movies - this means they are "Cam Movies"...as in someone went into the theater with a digital camera and uploaded the recording to this site.
Typically lousy quality, terrible audio and theater sounds like people coughing etc.
Obviusly it is illegal...if you are not worried about that...then all you have to worry about is spam/spyware/viruses from shared files that these places are notorious for.


----------



## hortysir

I use zmovies


----------

